# Cubers from North America



## AustinReed (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of making a video of one cuber from each of the 50 states. I'm currently missing a few. If anyone could link me to some, that would be awesome. Here is the current list:

Alabama-Adam Morgan
Alaska
Arizona-Austin Reed (Nick Stanton)
Arkansas
California-Phillip Espinoza
Colorado-Patrick Kelly
Connecticut-
Deleware-
Florida-Brian Loftus
Georgia-Andrew Kang
Hawaii-Marie (?)
Idaho-Frank Morris
Illinois-John Brechon
Indiana-Mike Hughey
Iowa-Cyrus Colah
Kansas-Ryan Potts
Kentucky-Shaden Smith
Louisiana- Brock Tubre
Maine-Chris Pelley
Maryland-Felix Lee
Massachusetts-Andrew Ricci
Michigan-John Morris (Blake Thompson)
Minnesota-Chris Olson
Mississippi-
Missouri-Austin Moore
Montana-Billy Hansen 
Nebraska-Dan Brown I guess :3
Nevada-Victor Iglesias (Pestvic)
New Hampshire-Josh Larsen
New Jersey-John Tamanamanamanas
New Mexico-Tristan Wright
New York-Rowe Hessler
North Carolina-Jonathan Cookmeyer
North Dakota-Charlie Koebele
Ohio-Chester Lian
Oklahoma-Zachary McWilliams
Oregon-Ian Bourn (Aaron LoPrete)
Pennsylvania-Dan Cohen
Rhode Island-Arthur Adams
South Carolina-Chris Hardwick
South Dakota-
Tennessee-Georgia Fisher
Texas-Anthony Brooks
Utah-Edward Liu
Vermont-Jeffrey Delucia
Virginia-Mitchell Stern
Washington-Kevin Hays
Washington DC-Henry Cohen
West Virginia-Ethan Crislip
Wisconsin-Jacob Nokovic (Jack Johnston)
Wyoming
Ontario Harris Chan (Sarah Strong)
Quebec
Nova Scotia
New Brunswick
Manitoba-Eric Kulchycki
British Columbia-Kris De Asis (Forte Piano)
Prince Edward Island
Saskatchewan-Connor Grieve
Alberta-Lance Taylor
Nunavut
Newfoundland and Labrador


Note: I will only change the existing ones if you provide a video. 

Thanks for the help.

*BTW, if you were are on this list and want to make a specific video for this, try to do it in a setting that would represent your state. Example, I'm going to do mine in my backyard (desert/cacti)*


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 24, 2012)

Please change Idaho to me! I have a cubing channel (peregrinecommando9) and am cubing still day to day! My name is Nate Lovell


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 24, 2012)

Penguino138 said:


> Please change Idaho to me! I have a cubing channel (peregrinecommando9) and am cubing still day to day! My name is Nate Lovell


 
I'm sorry, but Frank Morris has broken a lot of WR's, so I'm not going to change that.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 24, 2012)

Please change Illinois to me. Oh wait...


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 24, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> I'm sorry, but Frank Morris has broken a lot of WR's, so I'm not going to change that.


 
What WRs?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 24, 2012)

Penguino138 said:


> What WRs?


http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003MORR01


----------



## ottozing (Jan 24, 2012)

really? dan brown? a cuber?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 24, 2012)

According to CubingUSA, "Trevor Petersen" is the fastest from Nebraska. Don't use Dan Brown, lol.

What will these videos consist of? 



Spoiler



I'm sad I didn't get picked for Illinois


----------



## cityzach (Jan 24, 2012)

Even though I know Rowe won't get changed, I'm also from NY


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 24, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> According to CubingUSA, "Trevor Petersen" is the fastest from Nebraska. Don't use Dan Brown, lol.
> 
> What will these videos consist of?
> 
> ...



I need a video of Trevor before I can use him. 

These videos are just going to include a single solve. Nothing much.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 24, 2012)

Are we going by current home or hometown?


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 24, 2012)

Probably hometown by the looks of it. Anthony is in Michigan IIRC.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 24, 2012)

ZamHalen said:


> Probably hometown by the looks of it. Anthony is in Michigan IIRC.



Yea, but that's not technically his 'home'. His house is still in Texas.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 24, 2012)

The amount of "Ohh pick me!" disappoints me 

When I wake up tomorrow morning I'll try to help so I can actually contribute ;o


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 24, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> The amount of "Ohh pick me!" disappoints me
> 
> When I wake up tomorrow morning I'll try to help so I can actually contribute ;o


 

Thank you so much! I appreciate it!


----------



## emolover (Jan 24, 2012)

Can I be for Indiana? I'm an active forum member and my times are better then Peter Balke if your going of of times. Does this guy have a speedsolving account?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd say put me for Minnesota but i'm sure that Cyo's 2x2 times are better and stuff. All i got is sq1. but if you want you can put me


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 24, 2012)

emolover said:


> Can I be for Indiana? I'm an active forum member and my times are better then Peter Balke if your going of of times. Does this guy have a speedsolving account?


 
You just reminded me that Mike Hughey is from Indiana.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 24, 2012)

He's fastest in Connecticut, but he doesn't have any competition solves vids.
http://www.youtube.com/user/WebCamCuber


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 24, 2012)

CubeLTD said:


> He's fastest in Connecticut, but he doesn't have any competition solves vids.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/WebCamCuber


 
I think Gavin Nelson is faster, plus he's better known in the community.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 24, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I think Gavin Nelson is faster, plus he's better known in the community.


 
I've heard that name before. Is there any videos of his solves?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 24, 2012)

Checked your list, why is Canada not on there?


----------



## cubeflip (Jan 24, 2012)

Montana: Billy Hansen (MeMyselfAndPi)

any Hawaii cubers?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 24, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> I've heard that name before. Is there any videos of his solves?


 
I couldn't find any, but you could probably get in touch with him and ask.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 24, 2012)

AvGalen said:


> Checked your list, why is Canada not on there?


 
Gogogo Cubers from 50 states, 10 provinces and 3 territories. 

May I ask what exactly the video will be? Sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 24, 2012)

I swear a recently saw a post on here from someone from hawaii, I just forgot where I saw it. There's definitely someone here from hawaii though >_>


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 24, 2012)

*EDITS*
Added Canada. Did I miss any? Sarah, you're going to have to help me out here...
Added Billy Hansen for Montana.

Tim, what is his SS username?

Also, can a mod change the title to include Canada?


----------



## janelle (Jan 24, 2012)

For Oregon:
Aaron LoPrete
http://www.youtube.com/user/thecubemeister


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 24, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Gogogo Cubers from 50 states, 10 provinces and 3 territories.
> 
> May I ask what exactly the video will be? Sounds like a cool idea.


 


AustinReed said:


> *EDITS*
> Added Canada. Did I miss any? Sarah, you're going to have to help me out here...
> Added Billy Hansen for Montana.
> 
> ...


 
I was just kidding! Making fun of Canada by calling it "the 51st State". I will add a smiley in the future


----------



## pdilla (Jan 24, 2012)

Hawaii here... but I haven't got an official time as, sadly, WCA hates Hawaiians.

(if you can't catch the sarcasm, go jump off a cliff)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 24, 2012)

Florida- Brian Loftus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qg9xo3jTVQ

Hawaii- Marie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmawpxlAQjI

Indiana- Phil Thomas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzvxsCtRt6Y Sorry Mike but I am still a Phil fanboy

Oklahoma- Ryan Olson toolazytofindvid

South Carolina- Chris Hardwick? I'm not sure of his state of origin but he was here for a while before moving to Florida.


----------



## MatthewY (Jan 24, 2012)

BC is spelled "British Columbia." 

It's too bad nobody knows me.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 24, 2012)

Edits: Changed spelling of BC (I feel so uneducated..)
Added Oregon, Hawaii
Changed SC with Chris and FL to Brian for now. 


@AVG, I kind of went with it because it just made sense to include Canada. I guess we could add Mexico...


----------



## blah (Jan 24, 2012)

lol good luck finding brahcompvid anywhere online


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 24, 2012)

I CALL MANITOBA!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I CALL MANITOBA!!!


The only other cuber from Manitoba that I know of is Matt Goings (MiniGoings) . 

From Saskatchewan there's Conner Grieve (ConnorCuber) and from Alberta there's Lance Taylor (LancetheBlueKnight), although they're not active on SS or Youtube anymore. For Ontario probably the most well known is Harris Chan.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 24, 2012)

Frank Morris is moving to Texas very shortly, if that matters (and not the origin of where they came from)


----------



## asportking (Jan 24, 2012)

I could do Michigan if whoever's doing it can't. Or we could do one video for the Lower Peninsula and one for the Upper, since they're so different.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 24, 2012)

asportking said:


> I could do Michigan if whoever's doing it can't. Or we could do one video for the Lower Peninsula and one for the Upper, since they're so different.


 
People actually LIVE in the upper peninsula? Mind blown.


----------



## asportking (Jan 24, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> People actually LIVE in the upper peninsula? Mind blown.


Yes, AND we have electricity. Hard to believe, isn't it?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Changed SC with Chris and FL to Brian for now.


 
I lived in South Carolina for about a year when I was very young. I originally lived and grew up in North Carolina, and I moved to Florida almost 2 years ago. I'd feel better if we had someone with a stronger tie to the state represent South Carolina, but if no one else wants to I suppose I technically qualify since I did live there for a short time.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 24, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> BTW, if you were are on this list and want to make a specific video for this, try to do it in a setting that would represent your state. Example, I'm going to do mine in my backyard (desert/cacti)



I'll videotape a solve with a Texas flag in the background. Approximately when are you hoping to have all the videos by?


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it okay if 2 people do a combined video for a state/province?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> The only other cuber from Manitoba that I know of is Matt Goings (MiniGoings) .
> 
> From Saskatchewan there's Conner Grieve (ConnorCuber) and from Alberta there's Lance Taylor (LancetheBlueKnight), although they're not active on SS or Youtube anymore. For Ontario probably the most well known is Harris Chan.


 
Lol, Matt and I go to the same school. Either way, he quit.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 25, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I'll videotape a solve with a Texas flag in the background. Approximately when are you hoping to have all the videos by?


 
I really don't care. I'm not going to have a spring break this year, so that kinda sucks. Probably would start this now and will work on it until summer. 


speedcubermicah said:


> Is it okay if 2 people do a combined video for a state/province?


 
If that state is REALLY cuber-deprived, yes. What state/province are you doing? 


Cheese11 said:


> Lol, Matt and I go to the same school. Either way, he quit.


 
KK I'll make you Manitoba. 


*Edit: Added a "backup" to a couple states.*


----------



## JackJ (Jan 25, 2012)

Really cool idea! I'll be a backup for WI if Jake can't do it for some reason.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 25, 2012)

^Added

What kind of music would you guys like for this? I'm open to anything pretty much.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 25, 2012)

You mean there is another cuber from Maine? Sweeet. P.S. Here is his Youtube, it looks like he has a few videos of competition solves, if this helps.

www.youtube.com/user/cpelley/videos


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 25, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> ^Added
> 
> What kind of music would you guys like for this? I'm open to anything pretty much.


 
Some Switchfoot.

So am I making a video of me solving a cube in an environment that represents my province? Should I do it while icefishing?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jan 25, 2012)

Come on where is DC. I have a video if you need it :3


----------



## Owen (Jan 25, 2012)

aaronb said:


> You mean there is another cuber from Maine? Sweeet. P.S. Here is his Youtube, it looks like he has a few videos of competition solves, if this helps.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/cpelley/videos


 
I remember that guy! He's really nice!


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 25, 2012)

So I finished a title sequence. I would probably like a song that has a fast beginning, since the intro is just a quick slide through all the states/provinces.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 25, 2012)

Change iowa to me.


----------



## emolover (Jan 25, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> Change iowa to me.


 
I speak for all when I say that we want Cyrus to represent Iowa.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 25, 2012)

emolover said:


> I speak for all when I say that we want Cyrus to represent Iowa.


 
Nope, I want guinepigs rock.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 25, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> Change iowa to me.


 
I'm sorry for being blunt by saying this, but absolutely not.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Oklahoma - Zachary McWilliams: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvfqxL-dcy8

My friend Oscar could represent Connecticut if there's really no one else.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 25, 2012)

If Anthony gets Texas, I should get Michigan D:. well not exactly
Or Anthony should rep MI and I can rep Texas.
Or Anthony can gtfo to belize ;_;

Am want b on list!...


----------



## zster007 (Jan 25, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> ^Added
> 
> What kind of music would you guys like for this? I'm open to anything pretty much.





Cheese11 said:


> Some Switchfoot.
> 
> So am I making a video of me solving a cube in an environment that represents my province? Should I do it while icefishing?


 
If you don't mind using copy written music, you could use "We Are One Tonight" by Switchfoot. It kind of goes along with the theme of joining together multiple states/provinces.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 25, 2012)

^I'm going to use that song. 

Isn't Michal from Quebec?


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jan 25, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> If that state is REALLY cuber-deprived, yes. What state/province are you doing?


 
New Brunswick, however, I think New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, and PEI should be combined into the Maritimes. There's not anyone else even sub-20 in the Maritimes other than Aaron McPhee and myself.

So yeah we could both represent the maritime provinces...


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 25, 2012)

speedcubermicah said:


> New Brunswick, however, I think New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, and PEI should be combined into the Maritimes. There's not anyone else even sub-20 in the Maritimes other than Aaron McPhee and myself.
> 
> So yeah we could both represent the maritime provinces...


 
Sounds fine. 

I'm going to make a trailer now. Be sure to give me constructive criticism when I publish it


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 25, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> ^I'm going to use that song.
> 
> Isn't Michal from Quebec?


 
No one really answered my question.

We could also use "A Whisper & A Clamor" by Anberlin.
Or "American Dream" by Switchfoot.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> No one really answered my question.
> 
> We could also use "A Whisper & A Clamor" by Anberlin.
> Or "American Dream" by Switchfoot.


 
The one by Anberlin is kinda not the taste of the video.
"American Dream" isn't really a complete representation of "North America"


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 25, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> The one by Anberlin is kinda not the taste of the video.
> "American Dream" isn't really a complete representation of "American Dream"


 
Answer my question!


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Answer my question!



Ok. 

Yes, ice-fishing would be pretty cool.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 25, 2012)

Gaétan Guimond should represent Quebec.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Gaétan Guimond should represent Quebec.


 THIS


----------



## FrankMorris (Jan 26, 2012)

I will totally film a solve with my gopro while running on an Idaho trail.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 26, 2012)

FrankMorris said:


> I will totally film a solve with my gopro while running on an Idaho trail.


 
That's awesome! Thanks 

BTW for all, when you're done with your video, send me an email. Make the title of the email the name of your state/province. Thanks.


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 26, 2012)

FrankMorris said:


> I will totally film a solve with my gopro while running on an Idaho trail.


 
ZOMG you live in Boise too!!!! We need a cubing competition here!!!


----------



## flee135 (Jan 26, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> That's awesome! Thanks
> 
> BTW for all, when you're done with your video, send me an email. Make the title of the email the name of your state/province. Thanks.


 
You may want to think about actually contacting everybody on this list and getting their ok. It's also possible they may not know about this entire thing. I just happened to stumble upon it by accident, and I just happened to see my name on the list.

Also, I'm assuming you just want a single 3x3 solve in the video?


----------



## Uberzj (Jan 26, 2012)

For Louisiana:
I am not sure how active Brock is on this site. Even though I go to school with him I don't talk to him often.
I think I am the only second choice for speedcubing. We have a cube collector/designer though.


----------



## xXxMCCALLxXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Oklahoma - Zachary McWilliams: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvfqxL-dcy8
> 
> My friend Oscar could represent Connecticut if there's really no one else.


 
Wow, is there no one fast in Connecticut? I live in Connecticut, and I am not all that fast, but I am about twice as fast as this guy. However, I have never been to a real competition.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 26, 2012)

flee135 said:


> You may want to think about actually contacting everybody on this list and getting their ok. It's also possible they may not know about this entire thing. I just happened to stumble upon it by accident, and I just happened to see my name on the list.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming you just want a single 3x3 solve in the video?



I'll do that, I just need the usernames/emails of everyone who I don't know is on here. 



Uberzj said:


> For Louisiana:
> I am not sure how active Brock is on this site. Even though I go to school with him I don't talk to him often.
> I think I am the only second choice for speedcubing. We have a cube collector/designer though.


 
Mention this next time you have a chance. You can replace him if he can't do anything.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jan 26, 2012)

speedcubermicah said:


> There's not anyone else even sub-20 in the Maritimes other than Aaron McPhee and myself.


 
Working on it.  sub 20 that is.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm from Chihuahua Mexico if you want a vid of a Mexican solver. But I wouldn't be able to do a solve there because I don't currently live there.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jan 27, 2012)

4EverCuber said:


> Working on it.  sub 20 that is.


 
Wait where do you live??


----------



## jonlin (Jan 27, 2012)

Dan Cohen is the fastest from Maryland.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 27, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Dan Cohen is the fastest from Maryland.


 Ummm...I'm pretty sure Dan Cohen is from Pennsylvania.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2012)

He is from PA but lives in MD currently.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 27, 2012)

I was born in New Jersey. Do I count?


----------



## nascarjon (Jan 27, 2012)

I was the first Michigander to compete and become US Champion


----------



## Thompson (Jan 27, 2012)

nascarjon said:


> I was the first Michigander to compete and become US Champion


 
Jon Morris is a cubing legend. He should represent Michigan over Blake.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Jon Morris is a cubing legend. He should represent Michigan over Blake.


 
Whaaaa!?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Whaaaa!?



It's true.


----------



## Hovair (Jan 27, 2012)

I am from Puerto Rico but I live in Kentucky. Could there be a Puerto Rico one as it is part of North America?


----------



## Antcuber (Jan 28, 2012)

Wai no me for Ontario D:


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 28, 2012)

nascarjon said:


> I was the first Michigander to compete and become US Champion



Indeed. I'll put you there. 



Blake4512 said:


> Whaaaa!?


 Sorry 


Hovair said:


> I am from Puerto Rico but I live in Kentucky. Could there be a Puerto Rico one as it is part of North America?


No.


----------



## MostEd (Jan 28, 2012)

do as much cubers from USA, like the russian video, where each one from w/e state and city does a solve, but all are speed up


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jan 28, 2012)

speedcubermicah said:


> Wait where do you live??


 
From Moncton, currently residing in Montreal.


----------



## Thompson (Jan 31, 2012)

Antcuber said:


> Wai no me for Ontario D:


 
There are a lot of cubers from Ontario man.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 31, 2012)

MostEd said:


> do as much cubers from USA, like the russian video, where each one from w/e state and city does a solve, but all are speed up


 
Or he could do the last, say, 4 seconds from each solve.


----------



## whitefury (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey well, I see youre looking for someone from Alaska...I dont think youll have much luck finding someone. Ive been living in Tijuana for the last two years and picked up cubing down there. Now Im back living in my hometown, Anchorage. Id be willing to make a video if you really need. But the only problem is, my average is about ~25 secs and my PB is 18.97. So I dont know how desperate you really are haha.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 2, 2012)

I've got a friend that has some nice filming equipment. I'll see if he's interested in helping me out. If he does I could guarantee a nice outdoorsy setting but we'll probably come up with something silly to do.

Edit: if not I'll just adjust my cam to aim out my window lmao


----------



## speedcubermicah (Feb 18, 2012)

Aaron and I have our video done to represent the Maritime Provinces (New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, PEI). Do you want me to upload it on Dropbox or something and then send you the link?


----------



## garcijo (Feb 18, 2012)

Can Mexico be included? We are also part of North America


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 19, 2012)

If you're counting Dan as MD, I'd be happy to be PA. But that shouldn't happen.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 19, 2012)

Backup for Missouri? (There's also Waris Ali and David Woner, of course.) I'd ask to be the main MO person, except that Austin is actually way faster than me, and I'm not in MO for most of the year anyway. Too bad this wasn't made five years ago.

But seriously, in what other state can you be a former unofficial American record holder/former top ten in the world, four-time top-5 finisher at Nationals, officially ranked #2 in North America within the last year, and now have an official 9.66 average, but still be only second-best in your state, and probably fourth on a bad day? MO isn't even a big state.
</rant>

This is an awesome idea, by the way. I'm looking forward to seeing the final product--any idea when it'll be done? (My apologies if this was answered in some earlier part of the thread that I didn't read through.)


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 19, 2012)

If this succeeds, try doing the World!


----------



## wytefury (Feb 22, 2012)

Im down to represent Alaska


----------



## speedcubermicah (Mar 9, 2012)

Where do we send/upload the video to?


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry for not updating this in a while. I've been super busy. I still plan on doing this. Send videos to [email protected]


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 30, 2012)

Have you gotten a submission from Alberta yet?


----------



## White KB (Aug 3, 2022)

TheMachanga said:


> According to CubingUSA, "Trevor Petersen" is the fastest from Nebraska. Don't use Dan Brown, lol.
> 
> What will these videos consist of?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the bump, but he's still the fastest lol. Upon further inspection I actually was able to find what he does now: https://www.nromusic.org/musicians/trevor-petersen/

EDIT: That is, he will still be the fastest until I overtake him obviously

(May be unlikely since at one point his pyra single record was NR2 in the US, but I only have 10 Kinch points to go and I'm already in 4th.)


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 3, 2022)

White KB said:


> Sorry for the bump, but he's still the fastest lol. Upon further inspection I actually was able to find what he does now: https://www.nromusic.org/musicians/trevor-petersen/
> 
> EDIT: That is, he will still be the fastest until I overtake him obviously
> 
> (May be unlikely since at one point his pyra single record was NR2 in the US, but I only have 10 Kinch points to go and I'm already in 4th.)




Well, I suppose he's fastest in pyraminx, but generally when someone asks "fastest", they're referring to 3x3, in which Trever Peterson is very obviously _not_ the fastest at 3x3 in the state anymore.


Also, what the heck kinda necroposting is this?


----------



## White KB (Aug 3, 2022)

GenTheThief said:


> View attachment 20223
> 
> Well, I suppose he's fastest in pyraminx, but generally when someone asks "fastest", they're referring to 3x3, in which Trever Peterson is very obviously _not_ the fastest at 3x3 in the state anymore.
> 
> ...


If you pay any attention to Kinchranks you'll see that Trevor Petersen has a Kinch of 26, whereas I have a Kinch of 16. He may not be the fastest at 3x3, but he is the fastest in 7x7, 3BLD, FMC, Megaminx, Pyraminx, 4BLD, and MBLD.

And sorry for the necroposting, but I did not intentionally seek this thread out. I actually saw it when looking for Nebraska Cubing stuff because I wanted to know about previous Nebraska delegates, top cubers, and other Nebraska cubing stuff because I'm from Nebraska and have lived here for most of my life and want to host a competition here since Nebraska has had very few opportunities for WCA competitions since 2011. I thought it was interesting that the fastest cuber from 2012 was still the best all-rounder in the state 10 years later.


----------

